
Russian research nuke sub catches fire - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/02/russian_sub_disaster/
======
anigbrowl
This is a particularly awkward turn for Vladimir Putin as it evokes memories
of the Kursk submarine disaster that took place early in his political career.
It caused acute embarrassment and a rare loss of self-control as Putin had to
make humiliating admissions about the poor state of Russian military
readiness. Putin is a brilliant strategist but not a gregarious leader, so
this incident may have broader repercussions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kursk_submarine_disaster#Putin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kursk_submarine_disaster#Putin_meets_with_families)

